
Deep Dive into WeWork’s User Base as Hundreds of Members Cancel - jzhen
https://medium.com/@justin.zhen/deep-dive-into-weworks-user-base-as-hundreds-of-members-cancel-6b17d3be1d8b#.d6u2shcy2
======
minimaxir
Where did you get this data?

~~~
jzhen
This is what we do at Thinknum -we build bots to index business data across
websites for thousands of companies.

~~~
mikemaraiah
But Justin.... this is a privately held company. You yourself wrote "Until
now, skeptics have relied on back-of-the-envelope math and gut level
instinct". So how did you take a deep dive into all 69,280 members who have
ever signed up for their co-working space?

